# General > Pets Corner >  Thanks!

## pinetrees

Many thanks to all the caring people in this community, who sent messages of support and who actively helped to look for our missing lurcher, Dulcie. She has now come home after being missing for nine days. She was in a very poor state but with a lot of tlc will recover.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Great news Pinetrees!!  Poor Dulcie, but you'll soon love her back to good health again.   :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

Pinetrees, I didn't do anything to help find your lovely girl, but I am so glad she is home with you...your worries are over and I bet you feel great. :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

so glad Dulcie is home with you, she'll soon be bouncing back to health with your care and love for her

----------


## poppett

So pleased to hear Dulcie is back with you all.

----------


## Corrie 3

Phew, a happy ending thank goodness....she will soon be back on top form Pinetrees, give her a hug from me please!!!

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## bustergirl

glad dulcie has returned home give her a big cuddle from me and i am sure your love while help her get better  :Smile:

----------


## unicorn

I am just so chuffed she is home where she belongs, If only animals could talk.

----------


## cherokee

Thats really great news Pinetrees !! :Smile:

----------


## shamrock2007

Delighted to hear that you have your dog back.  They really do become part of the family.  Enjoy your cuddles  :Grin:

----------


## Loganberry

That is fantastic news! I'm delighted and I'm sure she will be very happy to be back home  :Grin:

----------


## sunshine23

Hi Pinetrees, 

Dulcie is very lucky to have such a loving and kind family.  Makes coming home for her even better.  Very happy for you all.

----------


## balto

delighted you got her back, a bit worse for wear but she is home safe, just give her lots of tlc and she will be back to her old self again

----------


## Lingland

:Grin:  So very pleased to hear the good news it must have seemed like a miracle to have her back. have you any idea where she has been?

----------


## aurora32

So glad she is home safe, must have been the longest 9 days ever for you.

----------


## Highland lad

Glad you got your Dog back.

----------


## skinnydog

I am so glad that Dulcie has turned up, you must be so relieved.  Bet you wish she could talk so that you could find out what happened to her....

----------

